# Monson MA show - New location ?



## 66TigerCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone else get an email today from Joe Rapoza ? He informed me that Jim Huntington's show will be in Belchertown,MA on March 22nd. Sounds like he found out there was alot of interest in a show this month. They're only 40mi. apart so it's not out of the question to hit both but there are only so many vendors.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, talk about it being feast or famine. I don't get having two shows forty miles apart on the same day.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2015)

If that's true I hope he did that in ignorance of the Dudley swap, because the alternative is dickish to an extreme rarely reached, even in this hobby.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 7, 2015)

Weird, I was at Joes house today and he mentioned nothing about it? When I asked him about it a couple of weeks ago he said it wasn't going to happen, I wonder what changed? I left him a messaged a moment ago to find out whats going on...


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 7, 2015)

Got a call back from Joe and yes the "Monson" swap will be in Belchertown on the 22nd, same day as Dudley.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2015)

I fail to see any logic in it other than Bikewhorder's observation.


----------



## highship (Mar 7, 2015)

seems to me like most of the people that sell at these two shows are the same... so which show will the sellers be going to? i would hate to go to the show that none of the sellers are going to.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 7, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 7, 2015)

What a Joke!!!

the thing is this is NOT Jim Huntingtons show anymore, It is Joe Rapoza's. Jim would not pull a stunt like this.  DUDLEY IT IS


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe we need to take a pill...

[video=youtube;2hEUbezqd88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hEUbezqd88[/video]


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmmmmm JIm is a fantastic guy. Bike Mike is a fantastic guy. But if we are forced to choose . I guess we choose to sit at home and watch the but hurt unfold. Start diging out the trailor. Copake caint come fast enough now!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 7, 2015)

Both of these shows conflict with me not driving 18 hours.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Both of these shows conflict with me not driving 18 hours.
> Chris




HA!!!


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2015)

People have been asking about the Jim Huntington swap for months. If there had been any inkling ( at all !!! ) of it happening, I'm sure Mike wouldn't have rescheduled his show for this date. Unfortunately, this show will be a big disappointment. Everyone will compare it to last years show, which was great. The Dudley show is one of my favorites, although I wish it didn't start so late, I wouldn't miss it & we're coming up to buy. Stevie Z, hope to see you & Chris there too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2015)

It won't be a disappointment for me compared to last years show because I didn't attend.  I've decided to skip both meets though and attend the Newburyport show instead http://www.riversidecycle.com/events/ .  I'm gunna find me a sweet used up old hybrid from the 90's and maybe some old elastomer type suspension forks and super long quill stems, maybe even a suspension quill stem (I'm trying not to get my hopes too high).  Can't wait!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 9, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> It won't be a disappointment for me compared to last years show because I didn't attend.  I've decided to skip both meets though and attend the Newburyport show instead http://www.riversidecycle.com/events/ .  I'm gunna find me a sweet used up old hybrid from the 90's and maybe some old elastomer type suspension forks and super long quill stems, maybe even a suspension quill stem (I'm trying not to get my hopes too high).  Can't wait!




Good luck with that, sounds awesome!


----------

